# Sorry but Retiring from Folding.



## Disco5 (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry, but due to upcoming work commitments I have decided reluctantly to retire from folding.
I was a Cruncher on WCG for over 10 years followed by x2 stints on Folding.
Really enjoyed my time but until work allows it i am sadly, finishing.

Sorry, Goodbye & Thanks to everyone.


----------

